
Ask HN: Those making $1,000+/month on side projects, what did you make? - parisian
As it&#x27;s a new year 2016, let&#x27;s re-open this topic to see how things are going on this front :)
It can be a SaaS app, a mobile app, or any side project that is netting you recurring revenue
======
zacharycohn
I made a service called Amazing Airfare
([http://www.amazingairfare.net](http://www.amazingairfare.net)). I'd email
and text people curated, ridiculous deals on airfare (50% off or more
intentional flights from USA/Canada).

I wrote a good medium post ([https://medium.com/@zacharycohn/on-mvps-glueing-
things-toget...](https://medium.com/@zacharycohn/on-mvps-glueing-things-
together-and-270-flights-to-south-africa-721d7208fb16#.icv7eu50a)) about the
process of building it.

I grew it to a couple hundred paying subscribers ($8/m) (which was about 93%
profit), then sold it to an acquaintance when some life situations changed. I
get paid out an amount per month according to our agreement.

------
jacobwg
From 21 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12145137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12145137)

------
jusob
[https://browshot.com](https://browshot.com) A screenshot service

